# Debit Card???



## mark_2cv (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi all 
I looked in to setting up a Nationwide Flex Account today, until I realised they want it to be my primary account with my salary paid in to it :roll: 

Does anyone know of an account that will give us interest and a debit card that will not incur foreign transaction charges, and that does not require my salary to be paid in? - I cant face changing bank accounts at the present time :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Mark.


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Mark

We recently opened N/W flex accounts with debit cards and didn't need to pay in salary. We had to agree to open the accounts with £100 each which we did and the accounts are open. Like you I couldn't face changing bank accounts as I had changed last year but I wanted the N/W ones for foreign use.

Jan


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

mark_2cv said:


> Hi all
> I looked in to setting up a Nationwide Flex Account today, until I realised they want it to be my primary account with my salary paid in to it :roll:
> 
> Does anyone know of an account that will give us interest and a debit card that will not incur foreign transaction charges, and that does not require my salary to be paid in? - I cant face changing bank accounts at the present time :roll: :roll: :roll:
> ...


You can of course set up the account and make it your primary with your salary being paid into it.
Don't effect the transfer of your direct debits etc from your previous primary account. Set up a Direct Debit from the Nationwide account back to your previous primary account effective after the salary pay-in date.


----------



## themariners (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi Mark,

Iopened a Nationwide account 2 weeks ago as i am going abroad in 2 weeks time, they did not ask me to have my salary paid in to it.
While i opened the flexi account they also asked me if i wanted a creit card to use abroad,also no bank charges so i did that as well. If i was you i would go back to the bank and tell them you want to open an account but not have wages paid in to it. I opened mine with £100.
Sue.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi my Son has the account as mentioned by others, he doesn't have his salary paid into it, he opened it as he was going travelling for 3 months last winter..............I keep meaning to open one for the next time we are able to head off to the sun in the MH.

Also a word of warning to anyone heading off, we had terrible probs with our HSBC card as they stopped the use of our debit card after seeing transactions for fuel in France, I had no idea beforehand that I should have advised them we were going to be using the card abroad.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

We are also about to open a Nationwide Flex A/c and were asked about having salery paid in and all direct debits, until I explained that I keep my overdraft elswhere :roll: :idea: and I would like to actually have money in this one.
Will be opening one soon with just keeping it topped up. :lol:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Mark,

Same as others that have replied. We too have the Flexi account, E- savings account and Gold credit card.

There was no way that we were being tied to a salary arrangement.

Jock.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Debit cards*

Hi

Note that with the Nationwide Flex account, the credit interest paid on credit balances is dependant upon the amount transferred in from external sources.

I made Nationwide my sole bank account and, after a slight mix up initially, the account has operated well.

R


----------



## tuvalu (May 1, 2005)

Hi 
Make sure that you have your mobile phone number in your personal details with Nationwide!!! They don't want to know if you are going abroad!! I tried phoning them last year and not interested. If there is a problem with card being used say in France and they think it's fraud they will try and contact you before stopping your card. 

Have been with NW many many years and always had good service.

Regards 

Phil


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

tuvalu said:


> Hi
> Make sure that you have your mobile phone number in your personal details with Nationwide!!! They don't want to know if you are going abroad!! I tried phoning them last year and not interested. If there is a problem with card being used say in France and they think it's fraud they will try and contact you before stopping your card.
> 
> Have been with NW many many years and always had good service.
> ...


Pity HSBC don't do the same..........quite simple really, as it happened we spent an age and a fortune trying to sort out our HSBC problem. I know they are only looking after our interests but it could have put us in a really awkward situation esp when we were paying for fuel and it was already in the tank.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi thanks to tuvalu's suggestion I thought I would add my mobile to my NW account, while on the page I noticed it had my old email address, Demon internet! are they still about?

Olley


----------



## mark_2cv (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi 
Thanks for all your advice! 
I was looking to do it online, but I think I'll pop in and talk to a human :roll: 

So their cards are not immune from "fraud" blocking when abroad then? 
Cant be any worse than Lloyds I suppose - seems to be a problem every time we cross the channel with them even when we let them know in advance :evil: 
Mark


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

mark_2cv said:


> Hi
> Thanks for all your advice!
> I was looking to do it online, but I think I'll pop in and talk to a human :roll:
> 
> ...


Hi Mark,

We did ours over the phone, rather than online. the other thing I like about the NW compared to other Bld Socy's we use, is their online security, ie, you only type in a certain amount. The rest is clicked upon, from a scroll down menu, in order to foil key logger viruses. They also issue you with a card reader now, to carry out certain transactions, whilst online.

I sent a secure e-mail, asking if I needed to take the card reader abroad with me, if I needed to access my account online?. I never got a reply, but another one turned up in the post the next day. 8O 8O 8O Brilliant, I say.

Jock.


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

I have used a Nationwide credit card for a few years and do tell them when we are going abroad. They have always seemed keen on having the information. I have not tried it for the flexaccount.
I have found a very few places that could not accept the card and so have an alternative. (But I suspect that this is a visa/mastercard issue)


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

*Nationwide credit card*

If my Nationwide credit card had a credit balance would that avoid incurring interest charges on cash withdrawals?
I know that withdrawing cash from a credit card is not clever but having a substantial credit balance to pay for fuel and purchases and toll charges could avoid interest payments for a single holiday trip thus avoiding openning a new account. Does that make sense?
TonyP


----------

